# vetserv-usa



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Is anyone else having problems getting on their web site? I keep getting a message saying FORBIDDEN! I wonder if their system crashed, it is my 
computer (very likely) or they are in trouble? I sure hope not!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I was talking about this the other day, I asked everyone on the chat thread if they could get on it, and they all got that message too. I noticed about a week ago when I was on it they had problems with their security certificate thing and it was listed as a dangerous site, so I wonder if it's just temporarily down?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Fortunately, I just got my order yesterday- but was going to order 1 more thing! (I missed that you'd asked.) 
Usually, it's our internet that is messed up. I did email the guy that responds to my orders, maybe he will email me
back, if so, I'll let everyone know what he says.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'd be interested to know what they say, I have a few peoples email there, but I won't bother them if you already asked


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I am bummed out!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They are closed. No real explanation.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Like for good??


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe they got "found out", so to speak, that they were approving people to order stuff who weren't actually vets. Kind of sucks though if they did I finally got an account with them but hadn't ordered anything yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> Maybe they got "found out", so to speak, that they were approving people to order stuff who weren't actually vets. Kind of sucks though if they did I finally got an account with them but hadn't ordered anything yet.


Same here


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

You'd think that the "powers that be " have better things to do with their time than worry over people that take care of their own animals....
Sheesh !!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

AWW MAN! Closed for good?! If I'd have known this was going to happen, I'd have placed a huge order. Le sigh.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is easier to go after the little guy.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

That's too bad. I was going to order more stuff from them next month


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They are closing all sources of meds and starting in on Holistic sellers of herbs as well. Watch what you say online and on your cell phone. It's all been monitored since 2011.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> They are closing all sources of meds and starting in on Holistic sellers of herbs as well. Watch what you say online and on your cell phone. It's all been monitored since 2011.


 Boy are they bored with me!  Other than here, I go check yahoo news and that is it! (and ordered a few antibiotics from the site in question!).

And, those antibiotics are used under the approval of the vet. She can't get them for me at the price on vetserv's website!

I think the powers that be need to do their jobs and leave us alone!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just went to the vetserv website- got all excited, it was up- but won't let you put in any payment options, etc. So I guess it is just a ghost site.
Darn, I needed a few more things.


----------



## kuaitzudog (Jan 8, 2014)

*VetServ*

I talked to the vet, and he has been ill and cannot keep up.:mecry: He said he was closing up shop??If you find an alternative source, please email me..thanks

hlala:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd love to know if anyone finds an alternative site 
Wish they had given us advanced notice!


----------

